# Total hip dislocation



## cbheusman (Nov 25, 2008)

Doctor did a total hip arthroplasty on 10/23/2008. On 11/16/2008 pt dislocated this hip while trying to get out of chair that was too low to the ground. She was brought to the ER and my doc was called. He did a closed reduction of the prosthesis in the ER while the pt was under conscious sedation. (which was administered by hospital staff). I would normally us 27266 but it states "requiring regional or general anesthesia". Even thought this is a prosthesis can I use 27252?

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## mbort (Nov 25, 2008)

27265 is the more appropriate code


----------



## cbheusman (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you Mary!!


----------



## mbort (Nov 25, 2008)

cbheusman said:


> Thank you Mary!!



you are welcome.

p.s dont forget the 79 modifier  
and the E/M with the 24 & 57 modifier for the ER visit


----------

